# How long do Hobbits live?



## mazzly (Oct 25, 2022)

How long do Hobbits live? And is there any difference between the Harfoots, Stoors and Fallohides?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 25, 2022)

The average lifespan of a Hobbit was 100 years.


----------



## BalrogRingDestroyer (Oct 27, 2022)

The longest recorded Hobbit lifespan was Smeagol/Gollum who lived to be about 589. 

The next oldest was Bilbo Baggins, who lived to be at least 131 but certainly didn't make it to his 500's. 

The next oldest recoded after that was Gerontius Took, also known as the Old Took, who naturally, without any aid of magical items like the Ring, lived to be 130, and had been the oldest recorded lifespan in the Shire (I don't think that the residents of the Shire, save a few, knew that Bilbo was still alive, even when he went through the Shire at age 131 on his way to the Grey Havens.) And Smeagol was a Stoor whose people had been at the Great River at the time of his early years so the Shire wouldn't have recorded him either. 

As stated above, the normal lifespan is about 100 years.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 27, 2022)

mazzly said:


> And is there any difference between the Harfoots, Stoors and Fallohides?


No difference from what I can tell.


----------

